# Losing fur/hair?



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

So my poor Boris who is about an year and 2 months is losing a lot of his belly fur, is this normal? Is there anything I can do? Pretty much his lower body is beginning to lose all of the fur. What is causing this?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Is he actually bald on his belly now? Sometimes they shed a little normally, if you hold him in a darker blanket you'd notice the hair on the blanket if he's going bald I don't think that is normal and it could be some kind of skin problem or infection so you should get him checked out.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Pretty much every single time I pick him up he loses some of his fur his lower body is less furry than his upper body right now. I have him in aspen shaving as a bedding and I bathe him in water and use aveeno baby shampoo and add a little baby oil to make sure his skin isn't itchy other than that there is nothing else I can think of that I give him that would cause skin problems.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm bumping this one back up because I'm experiencing the same thing right now. Thistle is losing what seems to me to be too much of her fur. Every time I hold her I end up with little furs on me, like about 15-20. She isn't quilling, hasn't had any changes in environment or behavior. I also use Aveeno baby shampoo with a small amount of olive oil in the rinse water, but only bath her once a month. Any experience or advice on fur loss?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

my hedgehog always lost a little fur on his belly, I don't know how much is too much or if it indicates a health problem


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

ya Dallas is loosing some too, not much but maybe 5 if he's really running around a lot, post pictures and maybe that will help someone get you an answer.


----------

